# Telephoner avec Ipad mini



## ioioeh (2 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, je possede un Ipad mini 3G jailbreaké et j'aurais aimer pouvoir telephoner avec...
Pour ceux qui trouve que ça ne sert a rien, merci de ne pas commenter!

Je suis frontalier et j'ai deux sim, une dans un smartphone et je souhaiterai mettre l'étrangère dans mon ipad mini!
actuellement dans mon tel je change la carte des que je passe la frontière, mais voi les ecoute a ralonge du répondeur des que je la repasse...

J'ai pus voir a l'oeuvre les appareil simore, ca paralise le bleuthoot...les aplications pour appeler gratuitement ou presque, ne servent a rien si le correspondant n'est pas équiper...

Comment peut on passer et recevoir un bon vieux coup de fil (ou texto) à l'ancienne avec mon ipad mini 3G jailbreaké??
N'y a t il pas, sur cydia ou autre une application du telephone vert de l'iphone?
une version pour ios 6 comme phoneitpad?

si quelqu'un a une solution, ça me simplifierait vraiment la tache!!
merci!


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Mai 2013)

Non,pas de solution, en tout cas en France.
Je ne sais pas si c'est techniquement possible, mais c'est de toute façon bloqué par les opérateurs. Idem our les SMS "standards" pour lesquels il existe des solutions sur Cydia (assez chères, d'ailleurs", que je n'ai jamais pu mettre en uvre.

À priori, sorti de la Voip, point de salut sur iPad.
J'aimerais bien qu'on me contredise...


----------

